# German: Die Gernot'sche Theorie des deutschen subjektlosen Satzes



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> There is *no subject* in this sentence. Why should there be one? The subject is only *one *of many possible complements of a verb in German. That is why I prefer to talk of a _nominative complement_ instead of a _subject_.


But whether you talk of a "nominative complement" or of a "subject", the bottom line is the same: it's not required in German... right?  Why then do you prefer the former?  (Just a question, not a disagreement.)


Gernot Back said:


> _Mir   wäre wohler, wenn auch in der Schule endlich mal nach der deutschen   Sprache gemäßen Regeln unterrichtet würde und nicht in den Denkmustern   der ollen lateinischen Grammatik!_


Dass sich in jedem vollen Satz (mit Ausnahme des Imperativs) ein Subjekt vorfinden muss, ist nicht nur ein Denkmuster aus der lateinischen Grammatik, sondern auch aus der gegenwärtigen englischen (u.a) Grammatik und vielleicht auch aus der modernen Linguistik.

Du hast mich dennoch überzeugt, dass man völlig grammati(kali)sche deutsche Sätze konstruieren kann, die kein Subjekt (zumindest, kein sichtbares Subjekt) haben.

Bezüglich lateinischer Grammatik, wie betrachtest Du einen lateinischen (oder ital/span/port) Satz wie z.B., "Canto." (="Ich singe.")?  Handelt es sich hier um einen subjektlosen Satz (sowie "Mir ist kalt.") oder um einen Satz, in dem das "-o" das "virtuelle Subjekt" _ego_ (_io/yo/eu_) erzeugt?


----------



## Spharadi

Ein Verb hat immer ein Subjekt. In einigen Sprachen, wie Spanisch,  ist dieses Subjekt manchmal implizit od. tazit (aus dem Lateinischen "tacere") und  es nicht notwendig, es anzugeben: llueve --> *es* regnet; como  ---> *ich* esse.  Das jeweilige Subjekt ist ersichtlich aus den Verbendungen. Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch hingegen verlangen in der Regel ein explizites Subjekt.


----------



## Robocop

Dan2 said:


> But whether you talk of a "nominative complement" or of a "subject", the bottom line is the same: it's not required in German...


As I see it, you can build sentences without subject in German. But it is not true that the subject can be generally omitted by rebuilding the sentence (at least I wouldn't know how to do it).


----------



## ablativ

Hallo Dan,

ich bin zwar mit deiner Frage nicht angesprochen worden, sondern Gernot Back, aber im Rahmen einer allgemeinen Diskussion möchte ich dazu meine Ansicht äußern:

Die meisten modernen Sprachen verzichten bei ihren Verben immer mehr auf Konjugationsendungen; mit am wenigsten vielleicht (bei den mir bekannten Sprachen) noch das Deutsche. Im englischen Präsens unterscheidet sich nur noch die 3. Pers. Sing. von allen anderen Konjugationsformen. Das Lateinische konjugiert noch alle Personen unterschiedlich durch (Beispiel: cantare [Infinitiv] ---> canto, cantas, cantat, cantamus, cantatis, cantant). Ohne Verwechselungsgefahr erkennt man hier den Sinn des Satzes sofort, weil das Subjekt in der Verbendung enthalten ist. "Cantamus" kann eben nur heißen "wir singen" und nichts anderes. Im englischen "sing" kann diese Verbform alles heißen, vom Infinitiv über den Imperativ bis hin zu allen Präsensformen mit Ausnahme der 3. Pers. Sing.; beim englischen "put" sogar alle Formen auch in anderen Tempora, nur eben nicht in der 3. Pers. Sg. im Präsens, wobei sich modale Hilfsverben z.B. noch nicht einmal in diesem Punkt unterscheiden.

Aus diesem Grund kommen *im allgemeinen* deutsche/englische etc. Sätze nicht ohne ein Subjekt aus, und diese (die subjektlosen) bilden die Ausnahme. "Heute ist schönes Wetter" ist z.B. ein vollständiger Satz ohne sichtbares Subjekt. Erst bei dessen Umformulierung erkennt man ein Ersatz-/Platzhaltersubjekt: *Es* ist heute schönes Wetter.

"Do ut des" = "ich gebe, damit du gibst" wird, anders als im Lateinischen, erst durch die Personalpronomina verständlich.

Der folgende Artikel beschreibt die Situation m.E. recht deutlich:

http://www.weikopf.de/index.php?article_id=80


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt Sätze, bei denen das Subjektiv implizit ist.

"Gehe gerade die Straße entlang, denke angestrengt nach. Was werde ich morgen tun?" (Literarischer Stil)

Es gibt Sätze, bei denen das Subjekt schwer erkennbar ist.

In Fragesätzen ist das Subjekt in vielen Fällen ebenfalls implizit:
"Wird morgen gewaschen?"
Analog in Aussagesätzen wie: "Freitags wird bei uns gebadet."

Ein Subjekt ist natürlich auch nicht notwendig eine Person.

Beim schönen Wetter kann ich umformen:
_Schönes Wetter ist heute. 
_Unklar ist mir hier, warum "(schönes) Wetter" nicht das Subjekt ist, gibt es hierfür eine Begründung?


----------



## Dan2

Spharadi said:


> Ein Verb hat immer ein Subjekt.


Dem stimmt Gernot nicht zu.  (Ich bin agnostisch.)


Spharadi said:


> In einigen  Sprachen, wie Spanisch,  ist dieses Subjekt manchmal implizit ...


Einverstanden.  Die Frage für Gernot ist die: Hat "Mir ist kalt" ein implizites Subjekt "es"?



Robocop said:


> As I see it, you can build sentences without subject in German. But it is not true that the subject can be generally omitted by rebuilding the sentence (at least I wouldn't know how to do it).


Right - for example a sentence like "Ich sehe dich".

"A subject is not required in German" is ambiguous:
1. Any German sentence can be constructed without a subject.
2. It is not the case that every German sentence requires a subject.
I understood Gernot to mean (2), and that's what I was referring to.

@ablativ: Danke.  Mit Deinem Beitrag habe ich keine Probleme.



Hutschi said:


> _Schönes Wetter ist heute.
> _Unklar ist mir hier, warum "(schönes) Wetter" nicht das Subjekt ist, gibt es hierfür eine Begründung?


Vielleich weil Wetter kein Tag sein kann.  Wir verstehen den Satz so: "Es ist heute schönes Wetter", wobei "Wetter" kein Subjekt ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

"Gernot'sches Theorem", - zu viel der Ehre! 



Hutschi said:


> _Schönes Wetter ist heute.
> _Unklar ist mir hier, warum "(schönes) Wetter" nicht das Subjekt ist, gibt es hierfür eine Begründung?


Dieser Satz, in *dieser *Wortstellung mit "_schönes Wetter_" im Vorfeld vor dem finiten Verb hätte sicherlich auch eine starke Betonung auf _*Wet*ter_, sonst klänge er wohl ziemlich seltsam, da man ansonsten noch ein Prädikatsnomen oder ein prädikatives Adjektiv erwarten würde, das aber dann nicht kommt wie in:_Schönes Wetter ist heute _Mangelware_.
Schönes Wetter ist heute _selten_.
_​Wie gesagt klingt es aber, wenn du den ersten Teil betonst, durchaus normal, so als würdest du urplötzlich und ganz beiläufig bemerken, wie schön das Wetter heute ist._Schönes *Wet*ter ist heute._​Die einzige Erklärung für dieses Phänomen ist, dass es sich bei "_Schönes Wetter_" im Satz in dieser Erststellung wohl *nicht *um das Subjekt oder die Nominativergänzung des Satzes handeln kann, sondern *nur *um eine Prädikativergänzung (oder nach klassischer Diktion um das Prädikatsnomen). 

Ein Subjekt fehlt also auch in diesem Satz. Auch ein an die erste Stelle gesetztes Platzhalter-"_es_" ist kein wirkliches Subjekt, denn wofür steht denn dieses "_es_" inhaltlich? Für rein gar nichts! Es dient lediglich dazu, das Vorfeld in diesem Deklarativsatz irgendwie zu besetzen, wenn auch vollkommen inhaltsleer.

Deswegen werden diese meteorologischen Verben ja auch in der Valenzgrammatik *nullwertige Verben* genannt; sie benötigen gar keine Ergänzung, noch nicht einmal eine Nominativergänzung:_Es regnet/schneit/hagelt/stürmt/windet (heute)._​Die berechtigte Frage, die man sich allerdings stellen kann, ist, warum man bei diesen Verben, wenn man den Satz umdreht und etwa die Zeitangabe "_heute_"_ dann _das Vorfeld besetzt, man das "_es_", das mit ihm den Platz getauscht hat, immer noch nicht weglassen kann.Heute _regnet/schneit/hagelt/stürmt/windet *es*._​Dazu habe ich auch noch keine befriedigende Erklärung gefunden. Seltsam ist jedenfalls, dass man es manchmal eben doch nicht nur weglassen kann sondern sogar muss, wie eben bei:_Heute ist schönes Wetter._​und nicht:_*Heute ist es__ schönes Wetter._​Bei Sätzen, die die Uhrzeit oder das Datum nennen, ist es wieder anders:_*Es *ist jetzt Viertel nach zehn._
_Jetzt ist *es *Viertel nach zehn._​unbedingt mit "es",
aber:_Heute ist der 28. Mai._​unbedingt ohne.

Ich habe keine Erklärung dafür, werde aber morgen mal versuchen eine im Internet zu finden. Für heute mache ich aber Schluss. Es ist ja wie gesagt schon Viertel nach zehn_ ..._


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> _Heute ist schönes Wetter._​und nicht:_*Heute ist es__ schönes Wetter._​Bei Sätzen, die die Uhrzeit oder das Datum nennen, ist es wieder anders:_*Es *ist jetzt Viertel nach zehn._
> _Jetzt ist *es *Viertel nach zehn._​unbedingt mit "es",
> aber:_Heute ist der 28. Mai._​unbedingt ohne.


In beiden Fällen ist durchaus ein formal Subjekt möglich:
_*Es *ist heute schönes Wetter.
*Es *ist heute der 28. Mai.
_


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Danke für die Erklärung. "Schönes Wetter" gehört zum Prädikat.

Man kann auch betonen: "*Schönes* Wetter ist heute." Das bedeutet (ironisch) "Heute ist schlechtes Wetter."

Interessant ist, dass "Schönes Wetter" im Nominativ steht - und trotzdem nicht das Subjekt ist.

"Es" in "Es ist heute schönes Wetter" ist ein rein formales Subjekt, das dafür sorgt, dass "ist" an zweiter Stelle stehen kann.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Wie kann man den ersten Satz analysieren in:

Gehe die Straße lang, denke nach. Dabei achte ich auf den Weg.

Hier ist das Subjekt implizit "ich". Die Form habe ich in Märchen oder Erzählungen gefunden. Ist das "ich" dann an erster Stelle als Spur vorhanden, sodass das Verb virtuell an zweiter Stelle bleibt?

---
*A ist B*
Eine ganze Klasse subjektloser Sätze hat die folgende Form:
_
A ist B._

"Rot ist gut."
"Gelb ist nicht grün."

"Gelaufen ist gelaufen."
"Gut ist gut."
"Futsch ist futsch und hin ist hin."

"Rot ist grün." (Meist falsch, außer im Kontext "Heidelbeeren sind grün = unreif, wenn sie rot sind.)
"Blau wird rot."
"Grün ist unreif."

Vergleiche:
"Das Buch ist gut."
"Rote Farbe ist gut."

Gibt es in diesen Sätzen ein verborgenes impizites Subjekt? Der Trick mit "es" funktioniert hier nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> In beiden Fällen ist durchaus ein formal Subjekt möglich:
> _*Es *ist heute schönes Wetter.
> *Es *ist heute der 28. Mai._


Nur störe ich mich daran, dass diese vollkommen inhaltsleeren sogenannten "_Subjekte_" bei dieser Worstellung zwar möglich, ja sogar erforderlich sind, bei Umstellung des Satzes aber sogar wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen und geradezu falsch klängen:_Heute ist es schönes Wetter._
_ Heute ist es der 28. Mai._​Mit den Wikipedia-Begriffen Scheinsubjekt und Nullsubjekt bin ich da auch nicht glücklich, denn das ist mir zu wenig kompatibel mit der Valenzgrammatik, die von _avalenten _oder _nullwertigen _Verben spricht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valenz_(Linguistik)#Ein-_bis_n-stellige_Verben.

Unter diesem letzten Link findet sich allerdings auch der noch nicht verlinkte Begriff _Pseudoaktant_. Beim Googeln danach stieß ich auf folgenden Aufsatz über "Expletive Nominalphrasen":
http://www2.uni-jena.de/philosophie/germsprach/syntax/1/doc/skript/Block_F_Skript.pdf
und auf einen weiteren über "das Pronomen »es«":
http://www.institut1.de/499_Das_Pronomen_es_von_Gunhild_Simon.html

Die grundlegende Frage, ob ein deutscher Satz denn, auch wenn er je nach Wortstellung im Einzelfall an der Oberflächenstruktur nicht zutage tritt, immer zumindest ein Nullsubjekt oder eine *Null-Nominativergänzung als Pseudoaktanten* hat, bleibt aber in beiden Beiträgen letztlich ungeklärt. Insbesondere letztere Idee entbehrt ja auch nicht einer gewissen Kühnheit: Ein Aktant, der 


nur aus formalen Gründen gefordert wird,
an der Oberfläche nicht sichtbar ist und
zu allem Überfluss dann auch noch inhaltlich für nichts steht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hallo Hutschi,

ich muss wohl mindestens eine Stunde lang an meinem letzten Beitrag recherchiert und geschrieben haben, sodass ich auf deinen noch nicht geantwortet habe. (!) Ist ja aber auch ein verdammt interessantes Thema!



Hutschi said:


> Wie kann man den ersten Satz analysieren in:
> 
> Gehe die Straße lang, denke nach. Dabei achte ich auf den Weg.
> 
> Hier ist das Subjekt implizit "ich". Die Form habe ich in Märchen oder Erzählungen gefunden. Ist das "ich" dann an erster Stelle als Spur vorhanden, sodass das Verb virtuell an zweiter Stelle bleibt?


Ja, so würde ich das sehen und hier hielte ich dann auch den Begriff des _Nullsubjekts _oder des _Null-Aktanten_ für angemessen.



Hutschi said:


> *A ist B*
> Eine ganze Klasse subjektloser Sätze hat die folgende Form:
> _
> A ist B._
> 
> "Rot ist gut."
> "Gelb ist nicht grün."
> 
> "Gelaufen ist gelaufen."
> "Gut ist gut."
> "Futsch ist futsch und hin ist hin."
> 
> "Rot ist grün." (Meist falsch, außer im Kontext "Heidelbeeren sind grün = unreif, wenn sie rot sind.)
> "Blau wird rot."
> "Grün ist unreif."
> 
> Vergleiche:
> "Das Buch ist gut."
> "Rote Farbe ist gut."
> 
> Gibt es in diesen Sätzen ein verborgenes impizites Subjekt? Der Trick mit "es" funktioniert hier nicht.


Hier würde ich ein _Null-Subjekt_ verneinen, allenfalls die Farben, die am Anfang des Satzes ohnehin großgeschrieben werden, könnte man vielleicht auch als Substantive ansehen und * könnten dann als echtes Subjekt betrachtet werden.

vgl.: http://www.canoo.net/services/Controller?input=Rot

* Hier habe ich das Subjekt _Farben _ausgelassen, obwohl es zuvor ja nur als Objekt benutzt wurde. Das ist ganz unbeabsichtigt geschehen, passt aber auch irgendwie zum Thema: 
_Deine Sprache, das unbekannte Wesen_.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Nur störe ich mich daran, dass diese vollkommen inhaltsleeren sogenannten "_Subjekte_" bei dieser Worstellung zwar möglich, ja sogar erforderlich sind, bei Umstellung des Satzes aber sogar wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen und geradezu falsch klängen:_Heute ist es schönes Wetter._
> _ Heute ist es der 28. Mai._​


Ich würde _es _in _Es ist heute schönes Wetter_ als einen formalen Platzhalter zur Besetzung der ersten Satzposition ohne darüber hinausreichende syntaktische oder semantische Funktion analysieren. Wir kennen dieses Phänomen auch aus Sätzen mit explizitem Subjekt:
_Der Wind weht heute.
Heute weht der Wind.
_aber
_Es weht heute der Wind.
_
Ich habe also keine Probleme damit, auch Sätze wie_Es ist heute schönes Wetter_
_Es regnet heute_
_Es scheint heute die Sonne_
_Es ist mir kalt_​genau gleich wie_Heute ist schönes Wetter_
_Heute__ regnet_
_Heute __es scheint die Sonne_
_Mir ist kalt_​als _ohne explizites Subjekt_ zu analysieren.

Ob die Sätze damit als subjektlos analysiert werden sollte, weiss ich nicht. Die alternative Interpretation wäre, dass die blosse Existenz einer finiten Verbform bereits schon ein Satzsubjekt ausdrückte, was auch dem historischen Ursprung der finiten Formen aus eines Verbs mit nachgestellten, enklitischen Personalpronomen entspräche.

Ich bin mir noch nicht im Klaren, welche Interpretation die angemessene ist. Aber ich denke, dies sind die beiden, unter denen wir uns entscheiden müssen.


----------



## francisgranada

I think we are speaking about three kinds of situation:

*A)*
_Es regnet heute_
_Es scheint heute _

Here the subject is the pronoun *es*, that substitutes/replaces a noun (the "actor", that can be real or supposed, at least theorically):

_"Das Wetter/Der Himmel..." regnet heute_
_"Das Wetter/Der Himmel/Die Sonne..." scheint heute_

*B)*
_Der Hund ist heute (in dem Garten)_
_Das schöne Wetter ist heute (in der Stadt)_

The subjects are, of course, der Hund and das Wetter. Being the _Wetter_ an abstract "thing" or rather a "phenomenon", we use it without the definite article, so:

_Schönes Wetter ist heute,_ or better:
_Heute ist Schönes Wetter _
(perhaps because we do not want to emphasise the word _schönes,_ but rather the _heute_) 

*C)*
_Es ist (=es gibt) heute ein Hund (in dem Garten)_
_Es ist heute schönes Wetter (in der Stadt)_
_Es scheint die Sonne_

In theses cases, I think, the pronoun *es* is a "pleonastic" subject, because of the relatively fixed word order in German (e.g. it is not natural to begin a sentence with a verb). In languages where the word order is (relatively) free (Slavic, Hungarian ...), no pronoun is used in such phrases.

So it seems to me, that the _schönes Wetter, die Sonne, ein Hund ... _are still the subjects in such phrases, and the pronoun *es* is a "solution" to render the phrase more natural because of the given word order. 

By the way, similar "solutions" due to the fixed word order, can be found also in the romance languages, e.g. in Spanish "_el libro lo compro" (litterally_ "the book I buy it"; here the _object_ is expressed twice: _el libro_ and the pronoun _lo_).

(Some phrases given above as examples may not be "usual" in German ...)


----------



## Gernot Back

francisgranada said:


> *A)*
> _Es regnet heute_
> _Es scheint heute _
> 
> Here the subject is the pronoun *es*, that substitutes/replaces a noun (the "actor", that can be real or supposed, at least theorically):
> 
> _"Das Wetter/Der Himmel..." regnet heute_
> _"Das Wetter/Der Himmel/Die Sonne..." scheint heute_
> 
> *B)*
> _Der Hund ist heute (in dem Garten)_


These sentences are completely ungrammatical in German except for:_Die Sonne scheint heute_.​


francisgranada said:


> Das schöne*Schönes*_Wetter ist heute _(in der Stadt)
> 
> (...)
> *C)*
> _Es ist (=es gibt) heute ein*en* _[Akkusativ can never be the subject]_ Hund (in dem Garten)_
> _Es ist heute schönes Wetter (in der Stadt)_


With the extension "_in der Stadt_" your sentence becomes ungrammatical in German. There is no such thing as a micro-micro-climate, limited to one single city only!


francisgranada said:


> _Es scheint die Sonne_
> 
> (...)
> So it seems to me, that the _schönes Wetter, die Sonne, ein Hund ... _are still the subjects in such phrases, and the pronoun *es* is a "solution" to render the phrase more natural because of the given word order.


No, _schönes Wetter _in_Es ist heute schönes Wetter _​... is the predicative supplement, not the subject!

_Einen Hund_ in_In es gibt einen Hund in dem Garten._
(What do you want to say with this by the way:_Da ist heute ein Hund in dem Garten???_)​... is the accusative complement, not the subject!



francisgranada said:


> (Some phrases given above as examples may not be "usual" in German ...)


They are indeed not only *unusual*, but grammatically *inacceptable *in German!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> With the extension "_in der Stadt_" your sentence becomes ungrammatical in German. There is no such thing as a micro-micro-climate, limited to one single city only!


I have to contradict you there:
1) Whether or nor climate is limited to a single city is not a question of grammar. The sentence "New York liegt auf dem Mond" is, though factually false, grammatically perfectly all right.
2) Weather and climate are different birds.
3) Weather can be very different in the city centre and in the outskirts.


----------



## francisgranada

I think, I was a little bit misunderstood (concerning my post #13), probably due to the fact that I have not expressed myself clearly enough.

The examples given by me serve only to expain an _idea_, i.e. that the pronoun _*es*_ in "_Es regnet heute" etc. _could be eventually viewed as the _subject_. E.g.:


> _"Das Wetter/Der Himmel..." regnet heute _
> _"Das Wetter/Der Himmel/Die Sonne..." scheint heute _


It's clear, that such sentences are today not used and thus not correct (that's why the quotes ""). Neverthles, trying to understand the logic of some grammatical construction, I think it is possible to give also examples that are not "real", but hypothetically possible or at least "imaginable". 


> _Es ist (=es gibt) heute ein*en* [Akkusativ can never be the subject] Hund (in dem Garten)_


You are right, an accusative cannot be the _subject_, but in case of "_Es ist_" it's not an accusative ("es gibt" is in parentheses). It's not the best example, I do agree. 



> _Der Hund ist heute (in dem Garten) _
> _Das schöne Wetter ist heute (in der Stadt)_


 
Here I tried to show the _possible_ (_hypothetical_) analogy with other sentences, where the _subject_ is clear. 

*************** 
Shortly, my idea has been the following: _maybe,_ it is (hypothetically) possible to find a common grammatical paradigm for the _subject-verb_ construnctions, even if the subject cannot be explicitlely expressed (or "not known"). Of course, I didn't want to present a "valid theory", but rather to discuss about...


----------



## PaulQ

Viellecht eine Lösung: 
Ein Satz ist eine Reihe von Wörtern, die ein umfassendes Idee vermittelt. Als Minimum, muss er ein Subjekt und ein Verb haben, obwohl beide implizit sein können.

In allen Fällen stimmt das Verb mit dem Subjekt.

In mehrere von den zuvorgegebenen Beispielen ist "es" das Subjekt. "Es" ist vielleicht nicht das beste Subjekt in der Welt, trotzdem ist es das Subjekt. Was "es" sein darf, ist fur dem Grammatik des Satzes unwichtig.

Es wäre unmöglich zu behaupten, dass das Wort, das das Verb leitet, sei nicht das Subjekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Normalerweise muss er ein Subjekt haben, aber wie bei allen Regeln gibt es Ausnahmen.

So gab es eine Reihe von Sätzen wie "Doof bleibt doof.",  "Rot ist nicht grün." - Hier sehe ich kein Subjekt, vielleicht gibt es ein Subjekt in der Tiefenstruktur (also sehr implizit: _*Ein Ding*, das eine rote Farbe hat, hat keine grüne Farbe._)  Alle Wörter sind Eigenschaftswörter oder Verben.


----------



## Gernot Back

PaulQ said:


> Es wäre unmöglich zu behaupten, dass das Wort, das das Verb leitet, sei nicht das Subjekt.


Wer sagt denn, dass das Subjekt das Verb leitet? Es ist genau umgekehrt: Das Verb ist das Zentrum des Satzes und leitet alle Aktanten. Die Nominativergänzung, die manche auch "_Subjekt_" nennen, ist nur einer von vielen möglichen Aktanten, die ein Verb haben kann, und dabei nichts Besonderes.

Ich kann auch bei den Sätzen:_Heute ist schönes Wetter._
(Schönes Wetter ist hier Prädikativergänzung, nicht Subjekt)​oder_Mir ist kalt._​... immer noch kein Subjekt erkennen.

Warum man ausgerechnet einem hineingemogelten "es", das im ersten Fall_Es ist heute schönes Wetter.__
*Heute ist es schönes Wetter._​... je nach Stellung sogar zu einem ungrammatischen Ergebnis führen kann und den zweiten Satz _Es ist mir kalt.
Mir ist es kalt._​... auch nicht gerade eleganter macht; warum man ausgerechnet so etwas im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes *Nichts-Sagendem*, ja in der Oberflächenstruktur oft *noch nicht einmal Vorhandenem *die "Leitung" des Satzes übertragen sollte, will mir nicht in den Kopf!

Ich kann darin nur unbeholfene grammatische Klimmzüge erkennen und den Versuch, die klassische lateinische Grammatik für die deutsche Sprache zurechtzubiegen.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> ...
> 
> Ich kann darin nur unbeholfene grammatische Klimmzüge erkennen und den Versuch, die klassische lateinische Grammatik für die deutsche Sprache zurechtzubiegen.




Das scheint mir an vielen Stellen ein Problem zu sein. 

"Es" wird oft dann als "Ersatzsubjekt" bezeichnet. Aber ich neige hier eher dazu, Gernot zuzustimmen. Man macht Klimmzüge, um bestimmte Formen zu erreichen.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Wer sagt denn, dass das Subjekt das Verb leitet? Es ist genau umgekehrt: Das Verb ist das Zentrum des Satzes und leitet alle Aktanten. Die Nominativergänzung, die manche auch "_Subjekt_" nennen, ist nur einer von vielen möglichen Aktanten, die ein Verb haben kann, und dabei nichts Besonderes..


Da machst Du es Dir dann doch ein wenig zu einfach. Die Tatsache, dass in selbständigen Hauptsätzen im Deutschen, wie in den meisten IE Sprachen auch, zwingend erforderliche, im Zentrum des Satzes stehende finite Verb morphologisch vom Subjekt bestimmt wird und nicht umgekehrt, weist diesem in der Satzstruktur schon eine ganz besondere Bedeutung zu.
 
Warum sagen wir _Mir *ist* kalt_ und nicht *_Mir bin kalt_ oder *_Mir sind kalt_  oder *_Mir sein kalt_ oder *_Mir seiend kalt_?


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Die Tatsache, dass in selbständigen Hauptsätzen im Deutschen, wie in den meisten IE Sprachen auch, zwingend erforderliche, im Zentrum des Satzes stehende finite Verb morphologisch vom Subjekt bestimmt wird und nicht umgekehrt, weist diesem in der Satzstruktur schon eine ganz besondere Bedeutung zu.
> 
> Warum sagen wir _Mir *ist* kalt_ und nicht *_Mir bin kalt_ oder *_Mir sind kalt_  oder *_Mir sein kalt_ oder *_Mir seiend kalt_?




Warum fragen wir im Singular:

_Ist jemand da?
Wer ist da?_

... obwohl wir doch auch mit gleicher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen könnten, dass es sich vielleicht um mehrere Personen handeln könnte, die vielleicht da *sind*?
Warum sagen wir:

_*Wer* hat *seinen* Lippenstift auf der *Damen*toilette liegen lassen?_

... obwohl wir doch wissen, dass es sich dabei aller Wahrscheinlichkeit und Erfahrung nach um keinen männlichen Transvestiten, sondern tatsächlich um eine *Frau* handelt?
Wir tun es, weil die 3. Person Singular (Maskulinum oder Neutrum) die Default-Person ist, die immer dann greift, wenn diesbezüglich *nichts* definiert ist.


----------



## PaulQ

Ich habe Verständnis für Ihre Meinung der lateinischen Grammatik und seine übernahme der germanischen Sprachen. In Englisch haben wir das Problem der Präposition am Ende eines Satzes. In Lateinisch würde dies nie passieren. "When can you pick me up?" Wird als falsch eingestuft, wie, "What time will you meet me at?" Ich denke, das (i) ist die Wirkung der germanischen trennbare Verben und (ii) in diesem Fall sollten latinische Regeln aufgegeben werden .

Ich bermerke der Titel, „Die Gernot'sche Theorie des deutschen subjektlosen Satzes”, deshalb habe ich gedacht, dass du über “Subjekt” einschliesslich von Prädikativergänzung schreibst. Hilfreich, wenn wir uns von lateinishe Einfluss entfernen wollen.  


Gernot Back said:


> Wer Sagt DENN, dass. Das Subjekt Das Verb leitet? Es ist Genau umgekehrt: Das Verb ist das. Zentrum des Satzes und leitet alle Aktanten.


Ich darf 50% zustimmen.

«Das Mädchen sind Tierartzin.»
"Die Brüdern läuft schnell."

Wie können wir das korrigieren? Durch das Verb oder das Subjekt? Wie wir es machen, ist eine Frage von Bedeutung, nicht Grammatik. Ein muss mit dem Ander übereinstimmen und wenn wir einen entdecken, finden wir das andere. In "Es ist warm", bestreitet niemand das Verb, so wissen wir jetzt das Subjekt.

Ich denke, wir stimmen zu, dass in allen Sprachen ein Satz muss ein Subjekt und ein Verb enthalten, um ein umfassendes Bild zu vermitteln: zB "Er Baum" oder "läuft in die Stadt" sind nicht vollständig Ideen, weil wir weder was noch wer wissen, d.h. sie sind nicht Sätze.

"Mir ist kalt" ist eine komplette Idee. Es ist daher ein Satz. Wir kennen den Zustand einiger Person und der Person oder der Sache ist das Subjekt.

Ich habe gern, Deine, „Beim Begriff "Subjekt" ist mir im Deutschen äußerst unwohl.” Auf Englisch übersetzt, wird es,

“When considering [Beim] the comprehension [Begriff] of “Subject” in German, it [i.e. the considering etc. (und implizit)] is [ist – (in Verbindung mit “mir”)] extremely uncomfortable for me [mir]."

Das Subjekt ist "it", das bezieht sich auf die Nominalphrase, “When considering the comprehension of “Subject” in German.” Auf Deutsch ist auch die “es” implizit. (Und am Ende sehen wir, “for me” d.h. “mir”)

Könnte es sein, dass die Dativ z.B., "Mir ist kalt" usw idiomatische sei und daher keine guten Beispiele; trotzdem liegt „implizit "es"“ als Subjekt?


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Warum fragen wir im Singular:
> 
> _Ist jemand da?_
> 
> _Wer ist da?_.


Weil "jemand" und "wer" Singulare sind. Wir reden hier ja von syntaktischen und nicht von semantischen Regeln.





Gernot Back said:


> Warum sagen wir:
> 
> _*Wer* hat *seinen* Lippenstift auf der *Damen*toilette liegen lassen?_


Weil das Fragewort "wer" von einem maskulin Substantiv abgeleitet ist, also aus demselben Grunde, aus dem wir _Die Person kämmte ihren Bart_ sagen, obwohl es sich doch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen Mann handelt.




Gernot Back said:


> Wir tun es, weil die 3. Person Singular (Maskulinum oder Neutrum) die Default-Person ist, die immer dann greift, wenn diesbezüglich *nichts* definiert ist.


Wer führt denn hier jetzt Ad-hoc-Annahmen ("unbeholfene grammatische Klimmzüge") ein?


----------



## berndf

PaulQ said:


> Könnte es sein, dass die Dativ z.B., "Mir ist kalt" usw idiomatische sei und daher keine guten Beispiele; trotzdem liegt „implizit "es"“ als Subjekt?


Das glaube ich nicht. Die Form ist durchaus produktiv. Weiter begründet habe ich meine Meinung hier.


----------



## francisgranada

Spharadi said:


> Ein Verb hat immer ein Subjekt. In einigen Sprachen, wie Spanisch, ist dieses Subjekt manchmal implizit od. tazit (aus dem Lateinischen "tacere") und es nicht notwendig, es anzugeben: llueve --> *es* regnet; como ---> *ich* esse...


 
But here we have two different cases:
*1.* *como*, the subject is implicit, that's why we can say _yo como_
*2*.* llueve,* the subject is: *a)* unknown or *b)* does not exist, because we cannot say *_él llueve_ or *_ella llueve._

As we suppose that the subject _has to exist_, so let's analyze the option 2.a). In some Slavic languages, e.g. in Slovak, we normally say _Prší_. It is exactly the same as _Llueve in Spanisch or *Regnet_ (without _es_) in German. In the Slovak, the verb to rain (_pršať_) is not derived from the corresponding noun, there is a different word for the noun _rain_ (_dážď_). Thus, we can say "legally" _Prší dážď,_ i.e. litterally _*Llueve la lluvia _or_ *(Es) regnet der Regen._ So in Slovak, in this example, the subject is evidently the _rain_ (_dážď). _

But, in the same Slovak, an analoguous construction is not possible with the verb _to snow_ (_snežiť_), because the verb derives from the noun _snow_ (_sneh_). So the difference between the rain and the snow is, that "the rain rains" is in Slovak ok, but "the snow snows" sounds in Slovak as "terrible" as in German (evidently for stilistical and not for grammatical reasons). There are similar examples also in other languages (e.g. Hungarian), but I preferred to give an "idoeuropean" example, for obvious reasons.

I think, this example demonstrates my idea, i.e. that the grammatical subject _does_ exist also in cases where it seems not to exist (or we don't know it anymore...). I.e. the reason for the "practical non-existence" of the subject can have various reasons (e.g. stilistical, historical or whatever), but not grammatical.



berndf said:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Die Form ist durchaus produktiv. Weiter begründet habe ich meine Meinung hier.


 
I agree. Perhaps, we could hypothetise that the pronoun "es" in some cases substitutes some "implicit" expression (or fhrase) and not only a single word...


----------



## PaulQ

berndf said:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Die Form ist durchaus produktiv. Weiter begründet habe ich meine Meinung hier.


Danke! Stimmt!



francisgranada said:


> As we suppose that the subject _has to exist_, [...]
> I think, this example demonstrates my idea, i.e. that the grammatical subject _does_ exist also in cases where it seems not to exist (or we don't know it anymore...). I.e. the reason for the "practical non-existence" of the subject can have various reasons (e.g. stilistical, historical or whatever), but not grammatical.
> 
> I agree. Perhaps, we could hypothetise that the pronoun "es" in some cases substitutes some "implicit" expression (or fhrase) and not only a single word...


Genau!


----------



## Hutschi

Where is the subject in "Rot ist nicht grün." or "Schnell ist schnell."?


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Weil "jemand" und "wer" Singulare sind. Wir reden hier ja von syntaktischen und nicht von semantischen Regeln.Weil das Fragewort "wer" von einem maskulin Substantiv abgeleitet ist, also aus demselben Grunde, aus dem wir _Die Person kämmte ihren Bart_ sagen, obwohl es sich doch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen Mann handelt.


 Wie sich ein Paradigma historisch entwickelt hat, ist ziemlich irrelevant; dieser Satz:


Gernot Back said:


> _*Wer* hat *seinen* Lippenstift auf der *Damen*toilette liegen lassen?_


... würde auf Englisch wahrscheinlich inzwischen meist nicht mehr mit einem geschlechtsspezifischen Possessivartikel im Singular, sondern mit dem  Possessivartikel im Plural *their* realisiert. Letztlich sind alle Paradigmen Konventionen, die immer wieder neu ausgehandelt werden müssen, damit sie in die Zeit passen. Dem Englischen scheint hier Geschlechtsneutralität besonders wichtig zu sein. 



berndf said:


> Wer führt denn hier jetzt Ad-hoc-Annahmen ("unbeholfene grammatische Klimmzüge") ein?


 Obwohl ich mich natürlich auch für die Historie von Sprachen interessiere, halte ich die Beschäftigung damit für wenig hilfreich, wenn es darum geht, die Systematik einer Sprache zu ergründen. Hier würde ich immer eine synchrone Analyse vorziehen.

Obwohl ich z.B. weiß, dass das Anredepronomen "_Sie, Ihr, Ihnen_" sich aus der 3.Person Plural ableitet, würde ich es dennoch bei der Sprachvermittlung immer als 2. Person Singular oder 2. Person Plural darstellen; als höfliches Äquivalent zu "_du_" und "_ihr". _Es wäre mir in meiner ganzen Laufbahn als DaF-Lehrer nie in den Sinn gekommen, dies "_3. Person Plural_" zu nennen. Alles andere verwirrt Schüler doch nur: 


Die 1. Person ist der Sender,
die 2. Person ist der Empfänger und
die 3. Person ist das Thema der Kommunikation.
Entsprechend sollten sich englische Grammatiken auch einfach mal dazu durchringen, das geschlechtsneutrale Pronomen "_they, their, them_" ggf. auch mal als Singular aufzufassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es möglicherweise da bereits welche gibt, die dies tun.


----------



## berndf

Es mag sein, das historische Betrachtungen für die Erklärung der Logik einer Sprache nur von begrenztem Nutzen ist, obwohl ich denke, dass man daraus viel mehr lernen kann als viele Linguisten, insbesondere Anhänger der UG-Hypothese, meinen. Aber immerhin erklärt es _etwas_, während Ad-hoc-Annahmen wie diese





Gernot Back said:


> Wir tun es, weil die 3. Person Singular  (Maskulinum oder Neutrum) die Default-Person ist, die immer dann greift,  wenn diesbezüglich *nichts* definiert ist.


_genau gar nichts_ erklären.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Where is the subject in "Rot ist nicht grün." ...?


I have no problems interpreting those as nominalized adjectives, especially if you compare this with sentences like _Rot ist eine Farbe_. I would actually write _Rot ist nicht *G*rün_.


Hutschi said:


> ... or "Schnell ist schnell."?


It is debatable if this is a well-formed German sentence. Condensed colloquial expressions often defy grammar rules.


----------



## Hutschi

You are right, in my sentence the first one could be a noun, and if it is a noun, it is not wellformed. So it is blocked as noun and can only be an adjective.
I give a clearer example:
_Rot ist rot und grün ist grün.
_
It is not condensed but a definition with a circle.Compare: _

Das Auto ist gelb und das Sofa ist blau.
Gelb ist hell und blau ist dunkel.
_
I do not see that it is not a well formed sentence. But I would be glad if you convince me.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Rot ist rot und grün ist grün._
> 
> It is not condensed but a definition with a circle


But still a rhetoric figure of speech. I still doubt it is well-formed.


Hutschi said:


> _Gelb ist hell und blau ist dunkel._


I understand this sentence as follows:
_Die Farbe Gelb ist hell und die Farbe Blau ist dunkel._


----------



## Aydintashar

The real example of German sentence without subject is like this:

_Bei uns wird Sontags Bier getrunken.
_
I hardly know any languages which allow this kind of sentence, except Turkish, which is able to produce the same kind of sentence.


----------



## berndf

Aydintashar said:


> The real example of German sentence without subject is like this:
> 
> _Bei uns wird Sontags Bier getrunken.
> _
> I hardly know any languages which allow this kind of sentence, except Turkish, which is able to produce the same kind of sentence.


You must have misunderstood something there. The subject of this sentence is "Bier".


----------



## Hutschi

Rule of thumb: You can test it with the question: "Wer oder was (wird getrunken)?"
And here "Bier (wird getrunken)." fits perfectly.

Other than in English the subject can be in many positions in a main clause, it only cannot be in the second position reserved for the finite verb.
---



berndf said:


> _(H : Rot ist rot und grün ist grün.
> 
> _
> But still a rhetoric figure of speech. I still doubt it is well-formed.
> 
> _(H : Gelb ist hell und blau ist dunkel.
> 
> _ I understand this sentence as follows:
> _Die Farbe Gelb ist hell und die Farbe Blau ist dunkel._



I do not understand what is "well-formed" in this case.
The meaning is clear - but that means that an adjective can be implicitly a noun.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I do not understand what is "well-formed" in this case.


It is a technical term in formal language theory. _X_ is a well-formed expression in language _L_ means that _X_ can be analysed by a parser built from the grammar rules of _L_.


----------



## ablativ

Gernot Back said:


> Warum fragen wir im Singular:
> 
> _Ist jemand da?
> Wer ist da?_
> 
> ... obwohl wir doch auch mit gleicher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen könnten, dass es sich vielleicht um mehrere Personen handeln könnte, die vielleicht da *sind*?
> 
> Wir tun es, weil die 3. Person Singular (Maskulinum oder Neutrum) die Default-Person ist, die immer dann greift, wenn diesbezüglich *nichts* definiert ist.





Aber selbst wenn diesbezüglich defininiert ist, dass es sich um mehrere Personen handelt, bleibt man oft beim Singular:

_Wer *kommt*_ morgen *alles* zur Party?

Siehe auch Dr. Bopps Beitrag hierzu: http://canoo.net/blog/2007/02/25/wer-sind-das-was-sind-das/

Dieses Phänomen ist aber nicht nur ein deutsches. Auch z.B. im Englischen macht man sich darüber Gedanken und kommt wohl zur gleichen Konklusion wie im Deutschen:

http://www.englishforums.com/English/IsWrongComing/mjlpk/post.htm

Ganz anders wird die Frage im Niederländischen (immerhin auch eine westgermanische Sprache) beantwortet:

_Wie ( = wer) lopen (laufen) daar? _ ist grammatisch und stilistisch völlig korrekt und unter der Annahme, dass es sich um mehrere Personen handelt, sogar obligatorisch.

Es handelt sich hier (also im Deutschen) um sprachspezifische Eigenarten, die vielleicht rational gar nicht zu erklären sind, sondern sich einfach so entwickelt haben. Derartige Ungereimtheiten (wenn man sie denn so nennen will) gibt es ja einige und wohl in jeder Sprache.


----------



## francisgranada

ablativ said:


> Aber selbst wenn diesbezüglich defininiert ist, dass es sich um mehrere Personen handelt, bleibt man oft beim Singular:
> 
> _Wer *kommt*_ morgen *alles* zur Party?


 
I think this is grammatically ok, because _*alles*_ is not in plural (even if it supposes more than one person, but not necessarily ... )



> _Wie ( = wer) lopen (laufen) daar? _


 
This is an other situation. E.g. in Hungarian, it is also possible the plural in such cases: _Ki jön?_ (Wer kommt?) and _Kik jönnek?_ (*Wer kommen?) 

But "_Ki jön mindenki ?" _(Wer kommt alles?) is in sigular also in Hungarian, because _mindenki_ (cca. alles) is not in plural.


----------



## ablativ

francisgranada said:


> I think this is grammatically ok, because _*alles*_ is not in plural (even if it supposes more than one person, but not necessarily ... )



Good point, I've never thougt of that.


----------



## francisgranada

_



Rot ist rot und grün ist grün.

Click to expand...

_


berndf said:


> But still a rhetoric figure of speech. I still doubt it is well-formed.


 
A similar expression, "_Das Rot ist rot und das Grün ist grün_" may be grammatically "well-formed". But the meaning of the expression "_Rot ist rot und grün ist grün_" is not exactly the same. It really seems to be rather a rhetoric figure used in the sense of something like this: _"What we call red, that is really red and what call green, it's really green"._


----------



## PaulQ

ablativ said:


> Aber selbst wenn diesbezüglich defininiert ist, dass es sich um mehrere Personen handelt, bleibt man oft beim Singular:
> 
> Dieses Phänomen ist aber nicht nur ein deutsches. Auch z.B. im Englischen macht man sich darüber Gedanken und kommt wohl zur gleichen Konklusion wie im Deutschen:
> 
> http://www.englishforums.com/English/IsWrongComing/mjlpk/post.htm


  I am not sure that the answer at http://www.englishforums.com/English/IsWrongComing/mjlpk/post.htm is as simple as is made out to be. A lot depends on to whom the “who” is addressed or refers.

  e.g. 
  Q: “Who is coming to the party?” 
  A: “About 100 people.”

  But

  A: “They voted for the revolutionaries.”
  B: “Who are ‘they’?” [‘are’ reflects the ‘they’]

  A: “The capitalist party says the poor are to blame.” [singular verb]
  B: “Who are they to say that?”  ["What sort of people *are* capitalists to say that?"]
A: "John  says the capitalists are correct."
B: "Who is he to say that?" ["What sort of person *is* John to say that?"]


----------



## Gernot Back

PaulQ said:


> Q: “Who is coming to the party?”
> A: “About 100 people.”


Here _who _is asking for the subject (nominative complement), and as we have no information about the number of the subject, we are asking for,  it takes the default number: _singular _to which the verb has to be in agreement.



PaulQ said:


> A: “They voted for the revolutionaries.”
> B: “Who are ‘they’?” [‘are’ reflects the ‘they’]


In this sentence _who _is asking for the predicative complement and not the subject, since the subject is known an d already present: _they_!



PaulQ said:


> B: “Who are they to say that?”  ["What sort of people *are* capitalists to say that?"]
> A: "John  says the capitalists are correct."
> B: "Who is he to say that?" ["What sort of person *is* John to say that?"]


 Again here: _Who _is asking for the predicative complement, not the subject!


----------



## francisgranada

PaulQ said:


> ...
> A: “They voted for the revolutionaries.”
> B: “Who are ‘they’?” [‘are’ reflects the ‘they’]
> 
> A: “The capitalist party says the poor are to blame.” [singular verb]
> B: “Who are they to say that?” ["What sort of people *are* capitalists to say that?"]
> A: "John says the capitalists are correct."
> B: "Who is he to say that?" ["What sort of person *is* John to say that?"]


 
Here I agree with Gernot. With other words:

Instead of “Who are ‘they’?” you should ask "Who voted for the revolutionaries?"
Instead of “Who are they to say that?” you should ask "Who says that the poor are to blame?" 
Instead of "Who is he to say that?" you should ask "Who says that the capitalists are correct?"

(The verbs _voted_ and _says_ are in singular.)


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> It (_it means "well-formed" here_, Anmerkung von Hutschi) is a technical term in formal language theory. _X_ is a well-formed expression in language _L_ means that _X_ can be analysed by a parser built from the grammar rules of _L_.


In this case "rot ist rot und "grün ist grün"  is well-formed if the parser for the current High-German language is used. There is a grammar rule "a ist a" is a correct sentence, where "a" is a variable.

Vorn ist vorn.
Der ist der. (With "der" means "dieser".)
*Der ist der. (With "der" is an article.)
Dort ist dort.
"DDD" ist "DDD".
All these are well-formed German sentence, and they are true.

We have anover kind of such well-formed sentence which are well-formed but wrong. They are absolutely valid in German.
An example is "Rot ist blau".

Some words are blocked, for example: Neben ist neben. 
But "daneben ist daneben" is valid.

This is similar to other structures, where you cannot include all available words.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In this case "rot ist rot und "grün ist grün"  is well-formed if the parser for the current High-German language is used. There is a grammar rule "a ist a" is a correct sentence, where "a" is a variable.


Not if the grammar rule in question is
_<nominal sentence> ::= <noun phrase> {'ist'|'sind'} {<noun phrase>|<predicative adjective>}
_ Then _Blau ist blau_ would be well-formed but _schnell ist schnell_ not.


----------



## Gernot Back

Im Grunde genommen setze ich mich mit der These des subjektlosen Satzes (Ich habe sie nicht erfunden) in Widerspruch zu Chomsky, der -wenn ich mich richtig erinnere- bei jeder _Verbalphrase (VP) _wohl von immer mindestens einem zwingenden Argument, nämlich einer _Nominalphrase (NP)_ und zwar im Nominativ ausgeht, eben dem _Subjekt_.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbalphrase#Argumente_einer_Verbalphrase

Dabei denke ich, dass Sätze wie_Blau ist blau._​... und sogar_Schnell ist schnell._​... sich sogar durchaus noch mit Chomskys GTG-Modell in Einklang bringen lassen. Diese ergeben ja ohnehin nur einen Sinn, wenn man sie metasprachlich interpretiert, wenngleich es sich dabei dann immer noch um Zirkelschlüsse oder Tautologien handelt. 

Wenn man diese Sätze aber einmal verneint oder in Frage stellt und die vermeintliche Nominalphrase mit einem Determiner versieht, wird  deutlicher, was ich meine:


_Dein "Blau" ist in Wirklichkeit doch gar nicht blau/kein Blau, es ist ein Türkis, das meines Erachtens sogar eher ins Grünliche denn ins Bläuliche spielt!_
_Dein (angebliches) "Schnell" ist vielleicht schnell für ein Faultier, aber nicht nach normalen menschlichen Maßstäben! 
_
... soll heißen:_Du hast einen vollkommen falschen Begriff von "blau" bzw. "schnell"!_​Das erste, metasprachlich verwendete "_Blau_" bzw. "_Schnell_" inklusive der Determinierer (Possessivartikel/Attribute), wäre dann eine Nominalphrase, wie man im Deutschen auch an der Großschreibung der Adjektive "_Blau_" bzw. "_Schnell_" erkennt.Ich hänge aber -davon abgesehen- eher solchen Grammatik-Theorien an, die selbst in einem Satz wie "_Es regnet_" keinen Aktanten des Verbs erkennen können und deshalb von einem _*null*wertigen (*a*valenten) _Verb sprechen. 

Ich sehe auch keinen Grund, in einem Satz wie "_Mir ist kalt_" in der Tiefenstruktur eine Nominalphrase im Nominativ zu unterstellen, die dann letztlich dennoch für nichts steht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valenz_(Linguistik)#Ein-_bis_n-stellige_Verben


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Not if the grammar rule in question is
> _<nominal sentence> ::= <noun phrase> {'ist'|'sind'} {<noun phrase>|<predicative adjective>}
> _ Then _Blau ist blau_ would be well-formed but _schnell ist schnell_ not.



In this case the grammar rules are not complete. 

It is not equivalent to the current German language.
(Note also, that the sentences are not well-formed because of wrong spelling and missing signs,
it should be
"Blau ist blau."
and 
"Schnell ist schnell.")


Wie ist es bei Sätzen, wie "Mich friert." (= "Ich friere")?
In diesen Fällen haben wir eine Art Subjekt, aber nicht im Nominativ - es ist also kein "klassisches" Subjekt.

Ähnlich auch "Mich hungert.", "Mich dürstet.".

Diese Art Sätze ist wohlgeformt in der deutschen Grammatik, neigt aber dazu, zu veralten.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In this case the grammar rules are not complete.
> 
> It is not equivalent to the current German language.
> (Note also, that the sentences are not well-formed because of wrong spelling and missing signs,
> it should be
> "Blau ist blau."
> and
> "Schnell ist schnell.")


This is ultimately a question of definition. Of course, you can complicate grammar in such a way that all colloquialisms are covered by it. I think it is easier and reflects better the "feeling" people have towards those colloquialisms to regard them as ungrammatical. Contrary to formal languages, natural languages can contain intelligible constructs containing syntax errors, if supported by context. A typical example are newspaper headlines which are often ungrammatical because they are so condensed and their meaning is obvious when you know the context but completely unintelligible if you don't.



Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es bei Sätzen, wie "Mich friert." (= "Ich friere")?
> In diesen Fällen haben wir eine Art Subjekt, aber nicht im Nominativ - es ist also kein "klassisches" Subjekt.
> 
> Ähnlich auch "Mich hungert.", "Mich dürstet.".
> 
> Diese Art Sätze ist wohlgeformt in der deutschen Grammatik, neigt aber dazu, zu veralten.


Those are not nominal sentences and the rule wouldn't apply to them.


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed, headlines have an own style with a special headline grammar which is similar to "telegram style" and "bulleted list style". 

But even in such sentences grammar applies. Some of the rules are formally written in style guides.
So there are grammar rules - but they are slightly different to the rules of "sentence" grammar.


----------

